# Misspelled places on road signs



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I've just discovered this sign in Slovenia where Ljub*l*jana is spelled "Ljubjana". :lol: Hopefully they've replaced it in five years.

https://goo.gl/maps/8ZJq5ipdQ4N2


This reminded me of this sign in Italy where Ljubljana was spelled "L*i*ubljana" for a long time.

https://goo.gl/maps/zqDJ2Ehbsqt


Do you know any other examples of misspelled/misspelt places? :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

In the Netherlands. 

Herbayum should be Herbaijum. And yes Sexbierum is a real place. :lol:









Liëge should be Liège.

IMG_1093 by Etienne M, on Flickr

It has been corrected:

DSCF1564 by Etienne M, on Flickr

Bicycle signage: Zoetermaar should be Zoetermeer. Waddingxveen should be Waddinxveen.









Appingdam should be Appingedam.









Dinteroord should be Dinteloord:









Bodengraven should be Bodegraven:









Upside down:









Nieuwerburg should be Nieuwerbrug


















Groningen should be Gorinchem. Groningen is a real city, but far from here.









Lichtenvooorde should be Lichtenvoorde.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, many examples in the Netherlands. :lol:


Here is another one from Slovenia - Zg. Gruškov*l*je instead of Zg. Gruškovje (not to mention A1 instead of A4):


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

In Brazil

Vila Rossina instead of Vila Rosina









Ibapa instead of Ipaba. It has been corrected









Itapuaçu instead of Ita*i*puaçu 









Bomfim instead of Bonfim









*Lihna Garibaldi* instead of Linha Garibaldi 









Boa viajem instead of Boa Viagem, that forgiven both have the same spelling


----------



## Kemo (Jan 22, 2012)

Two routes which converge and lead to Cracow (Poland).
Yet someone felt the urge to write separate directions for both routes. They failed drastically. Place named "Krzków" does not exist.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Northbound is Gornji Draganac.
Southbound is Gornji Draganec.

Irony is that north of that village people would rather say Draganac, and south they would say Draganec :lol:


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Verso said:


> I've just discovered this sign in Slovenia where Ljub*l*jana is spelled "Ljubjana". :lol: Hopefully they've replaced it in five years.


Speaking of Slovenia ... in the mid-1990s they had some mistakes in the (signposted) Hungarian names of some border-close villages in the Mura region. One I clearly remember is Dolga Vas with Hosszuf*á*lu instead of (correct) Hossz*ú*falu. Admittedly, it can be tricky with the accents. I also remember that it got corrected later: in either 2000 or 2009, I could witness the correct spelling :cheers:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ https://goo.gl/maps/3zXvqrsDD872 :troll:


I remember seeing a sign in 1998 in Rédics (H) saying Murska S*u*bota instead of Murska Sobota (SLO).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

IIRC the last sign before the Somport tunnel on the French side has _Saragosse_ (Zaragoza) misspelled as _Sar*r*agosse_. I can't recall any misspelt signs in Spain now.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Another one from Slovenia. This sign shows Budimpe*s*ta instead of Budimpešta (Budapest):

https://goo.gl/maps/WaAC3wvfyNz


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

In Romania you follow the sings to Gura Rîului and then suddenly you approach Gura Râului. Afaik î and â are pronounced very similar in Romanian, so it might be the reason.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Autost*ar*da instead of autost*ra*da









http://ilpiccolo.gelocal.it/trieste...a-della-bassa-sbaglia-i-chilometri-1.12382835

Autos*ta*da instead of autos*tra*da









http://tribunatreviso.gelocal.it/tr...ella-segnaletica-manca-la-lettera-r-1.5327904

Bolo*gnia* instead of Bolo*gna*








https://www.corriere.it/cronache/17...st-84a2d5dc-a8d5-11e7-8539-6c9b026c835a.shtml


----------



## Nimróad (Jun 12, 2016)

In SK & A "Györ" instead of Gy*ő*r.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Their highway fonts may not have the ő, so they use ö.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

What about in parts of Slovakia with the Hungarian minority?


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Their highway fonts may not have the ő, so they use ö.


Still, it would be more correct to replace it with a normal "o", without diacritics.


----------



## Nimróad (Jun 12, 2016)

Still, on the M3 motorway we have the cyrillic version of Munkács and the romanian 'sh' on 44 and slavic accents around slovenian, croatian, slovakian borders. It's not an excuse.


----------



## Nimróad (Jun 12, 2016)

Verso said:


> What about in parts of Slovakia with the Hungarian minority?


=http://felvidek.ma/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Bős2-A-kompkikötő.jpg=

(The link doesn't show the image in SSC) 


They use Ő on there.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Kpc21 said:


> Still, it would be more correct to replace it with a normal "o", without diacritics.


Not really. Ő is much closer to Ö than to O.


----------



## Chrismo1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Målev instead of Måløv. Was corrected after the local newspaper wrote about it. http://ballerupbladet.dk/node/20024


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

We really should move with this discussion to the languages thread...

So I'll answer here: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1788378

See my answer: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=159560483&postcount=421


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Verso said:


> This reminded me of this sign in Italy where Ljubljana was spelled "L*i*ubljana" for a long time.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/zqDJ2Ehbsqt


Yesterday I saw "Ljubl*i*ana" east of Tarvisio. Italians are good at misspelling my city.


----------



## MadMax87 (Oct 17, 2017)

Verso said:


> Yesterday I saw "Ljubl*i*ana" east of Tarvisio. Italians are good at misspelling my city.



where exactly? and I think that sign on the RA14 has been changed with a new one but there are no pictures yet about it


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Yes, the sign on RA14 was changed a few years ago. The one east of Tarvisio is relatively new, because I don't see it in Google Street View. It's right after the motorway entrance for Austria, on the road SS54 to Slovenia.

https://www.google.si/maps/@46.5050019,13.5948796,16.75z?hl=sl


----------



## Langeveldt (Jan 29, 2009)

The only one I have seen is Playmouth Street in Summerstrand, South Africa.. Assume they meant Plymouth!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Verso said:


> This reminded me of this sign in Italy where Ljubljana was spelled "L*i*ubljana" for a long time.
> 
> Google Maps


Italians having spelling troubles again: this time it's "Ljubl*i*ana". 😄









Google Zemljevidi


V Google Zemljevidih poiščite lokalna podjetja, si oglejte zemljevide in pridobite navodila za vožnjo.




goo.gl


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

may be its written like that in italian


----------



## pascalwithvespa95 (May 10, 2017)

VITORIA MAN said:


> may be its written like that in italian


It´s Lubiana in italian


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

*Liubliana in spanish  easier in italian*


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

VITORIA MAN said:


> *Liubliana in spanish  easier in italian*


Not “Llubllana”?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

I think anybody in Spain knows how to writte it correctly , i have never listened llubllana before


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

VITORIA MAN said:


> I think anybody in Spain knows how to writte it correctly , i have never listened llubllana before


I was joking.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

VITORIA MAN said:


> *Liubliana in spanish  easier in italian*


Oh please, if Italians can write _Pamphilj_, they can also write _Ljubljana_.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Verso said:


> Oh please, if Italians can write _Pamphilj_, they can also write _Ljubljana_.


I was well in my 20s when I learnt it was written that way. I assumed it was Panfili...


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

g.spinoza said:


> I was well in my 20s when I learnt it was written that way. I assumed it was Panfili...


How about “Pamphilî”?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

pamfilos


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

VITORIA MAN said:


> pamfilos


Or in Catalan, “Pamfills”?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

g.spinoza said:


> I was well in my 20s when I learnt it was written that way. I assumed it was Panfili...


You can also write _Pamphili_.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Verso said:


> You can also write _Pamphili_.


I read somewhere that you can use an “î” in Italian to replace a double “I.” Hence my suggestion, made (again) in jest. I’m guessing it’s old-fashioned or just rare.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't know, I've never seen " î " in Italian.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Verso said:


> I don't know, I've never seen " î " in Italian.


From Wikipedia’s English article on the circumflex:


----------



## Adrian.02 (Nov 3, 2019)

Penn's Woods said:


> I read somewhere that you can use an “î” in Italian to replace a double “I.” Hence my suggestion, made (again) in jest. I’m guessing it’s old-fashioned or just rare.


"Î" is used in the romanian language and french(but don't sound the same)


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Penn's Woods said:


> How about “Pamphilî”?


Well for starters, "ph" doesn't exist in Italian, it always gets replaced by "f".

Second, before an "f" sound, "m" always gets replaced by "n": "amphora" becomes "anfora", "amphitheater" is "anfiteatro".

Pamphilii, or Pamphilj, or Pamphilî are just not Italian, but Latin.



Verso said:


> I don't know, I've never seen " î " in Italian.


Both "î" and "j" are correct but very, _very_ old fashioned and nobody uses them. There isn't even the possibility of typing î on Italian keyboards.

There are very few instances in modern Italian where you can use those letters. Only one that comes to mind is to distinguish "principi" (plural of "principe" -> prince) from "principî" (plural of "principio" -> principle). But you can still use "principii", or even distinguish them by making their different pronunciation explicit: "prìncipi" (princes) or "princìpi" (principles).

[old boring literature teacher mode OFF]


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

g.spinoza said:


> Well for starters, "ph" doesn't exist in Italian, it always gets replaced by "f".
> 
> Second, before an "f" sound, "m" always gets replaced by "n": "amphora" becomes "anfora", "amphitheater" is "anfiteatro".
> 
> ...


Not boring at all.
I didn’t know you didn’t use “ph.”


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

g.spinoza said:


> Well for starters, "ph" doesn't exist in Italian, it always gets replaced by "f".
> 
> Second, before an "f" sound, "m" always gets replaced by "n": "amphora" becomes "anfora", "amphitheater" is "anfiteatro".
> 
> ...


Most of the times it's just principi. Sometimes princìpi. Virtually never principii or principî, at least not in the past 50 or 100 years.
We have several words that are spelled in the same way but have different meanigs. For example pesca means both peach and fishing. Pene means both pe.nis (had to put a dot in it, damn SSC censorship) and penalties. The meaning is obvious according to the context.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Are there any _pene_ in Italy for showing your _pene_ in public? 😄


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Verso said:


> ^^ Are there any _pene_ in Italy for showing your _pene_ in public? 😄


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
I think it's something around 10,000€.
In the past it was even punisheable with prison.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Shit, I've just changed my mind, won't do it. 😄


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Verso said:


> ^^ Shit, I've just changed my mind, won't do it.


I’m sure all of northeastern Italy will be disappointed.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

A 1964 snapshot from Hungary, with the diphtong "gy" misspelled as "yg" in the town name










(in Hungarian, the only occurrence of the letter "y" is as a softener marker that always _follows_ the consonant softened by it.)

Source: archivum.mtva.hu


----------

